# Ayuda para encontrar bug en parole

## i92guboj

Buenos días (o lo que toque según la franja horaria).

Llevo unos días peleándome con un extraño bug en parole, que es un pequeño reproductor de medios vinculado al entorno de escritorio XFCE. Si hay algún usuario de parole por aquí me vendría bien una mano para depurar un bug que nos está volviendo locos desde hace unos días. Toda la historia está aquí, para el que esté interesado:

http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6189

En resumen, parole se cierra sin previo aviso al cambiar de pista cuando las visualizaciones están activadas, aunque no siempre. Ésto me hace sospechar que debe ser algún tipo de condición ligada a la sincronización, una race condition o algo similar. Lo que necesito es que alguien intente reproducir el mismo problema con un buen número de pistas distintas. Hasta ahora solo yo he sido capaz de reproducirlo así que no tenemos ni idea de donde puede estar el problema y vamos tirando a golpe de gdb.

Gracias a todos por leer este tostón.

----------

## chaim

¿qué versión de parole y con qué USE flags?

----------

## i92guboj

Tengo activadas libnotify, nsplugin, taglib. La versión de parole es 0.2.0.2.

----------

## chaim

A mi todavía no se me ha colgado...y le he metido caña...

----------

## i92guboj

Tengo información nueva, ¿puedes probar a reproducirlo con mi configuración? Está en un tarball añadido el bug que enlazo en el primer post. Por lo visto el bug solo aparece (en mi caso) cuando tengo la visualización goom y los plugins de bandeja de sistema y el título de la ventana activados. Al parecer es este trío el que produce el problema. Sería interesante comprobar si es reproducible en otro equipo distinto del mío.

Tras activar estos tres elementos (goom require reiniciar parole, al parecer) puedo reproducir el bug de forma consistente haciendo clic de forma aleatoria sobre la lista de reproducción para cambiar de pista rápidamente.

Editado: añado que a veces aparece en el primer cambio, otras veces puede tardar bastante en caer. No parece haber una pauta fija en ese sentido.

----------

